# vunak w/ straight blasts



## e_speedygonzales (Nov 25, 2005)

should the straight blast be incorporated with jxd or any type of fighting...i've watched his video but it still seemds that its a little too risky to use in a fight...has anybody else seen this video? what did u think of it?


----------



## NARC (Nov 26, 2005)

I drilled the straightblast manytimes and it does work! Have used it in sparring too. Great drill, anytime you can literally do the 50 yard dash straight at someone while pummeling them with your fists and then ending up slamming them with a few elbows and a headbutt it's a "good day".

Make sure the assailant uses a good motorcycle helmetfor protection! 
Here's Vu Kneeing, eye gouging.....


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

We do it all the time in the PFS school at which I study. There is definitely a time and place for it. Someone good at it can really drill those punches. Remember that, indeedm it's an entry for the clinch and HKE.


----------



## joeygil (Nov 26, 2005)

Works pretty well on my friends who don't do JKD as well.  Mostly TKD, so no take down reactions or knees.

I guess, try to get a feeling for how your opponent may react, and judge what's useful.

This is one of the ideas of JKD, adapt.  You wouldn't want to outbox a boxer or out kick a kicker.  You outbox the kicker and outkick the boxer.  Similarly, you straight blast the stand up/kicker


----------



## Gary Crawford (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice avatar NARC!


----------



## NARC (Nov 27, 2005)

Works too with BJJ/MMA take a look at the UFC Ultimate Knock Outs 1&2 DVD and the match is between Vitor Belfort v. Vanderlei Silva, if I recall correctly....

Belfort does a decent "blast" on him into the cage.....


----------



## MJS (Nov 27, 2005)

I agree, it is very effective!!  There have been a few fights with Vitor in which he used this to his advantage.

Mike


----------



## Marvin (Nov 27, 2005)

Vitors' blast is a little different from the PFS blast. The PFS blast (as I was taught) was vertical fist chain punching while running, where as Vitors' is sort of like left and right crosses while running.
Make sense?


----------



## e_speedygonzales (Nov 27, 2005)

ok cool, thanx


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2005)

Marvin said:
			
		

> The PFS blast (as I was taught) was vertical fist chain punching while running



That's pretty much it, though 'running' may give some people the wrong idea. It's the word we use, though.


----------



## NARC (Nov 28, 2005)

Same here (Chain punching, Rolling Fists) maintaining centerline with forward pressure etc..., though Vitor's different per se it's effective for sure!


----------



## Marvin (Dec 3, 2005)

NARC said:
			
		

> Same here (Chain punching, Rolling Fists) maintaining centerline with forward pressure etc..., though Vitor's different per se it's effective for sure!


I find I use Vitor's style SB more now.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2005)

Canb someone expand on the difference between the two ways of doing it? Is it just WC punches vs. boxing-style crosses? Crosses seem to not be in the line of the motion...but would be more powerful.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 4, 2005)

Alright, all try and give a breakdown of the belfort / boxing blast:

Starting with a left lead, throw a right cross

You step forward with the right as you throw a left cross

switching back and forth.

The timing and the set up are what is important, the hands hit as the foot lands, and you do not initiate this until the guy is hit and stunned.  Generally you do not want to throw more then 3-4 punches this way as the longer you are moving forward the more likely he will angle off and you'll be in trouble.  The exception would be if he is really hurt and you are driving in too finish.

The punches come from the forehead, and back, you got to keep covered as you are moving straight forward and can easily have this turned against you.

A slight variation is where the right foot only steps up to about where the left is and you throw a left hook instead of a cross, alternating hooks and crosses.


 A wing chun style blast I have seen a few ways, generally there are more punches a lot faster driving straight up the center.  (3 to a step?).  while not as powerful the idea is more the number of punches doing the deed rather then the power of each.  The punches come more from in front of the chest and follow almost an eliptical path.

I'd imagine there is some Wing Chun person here that will correct that, as it's been a while since I was shown this and never trained it much...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2005)

OK, this helps! Thanks!


----------



## flashlock (Feb 26, 2007)

I've actually done a straight blast after three months of RAT training vs a boxer with three years of experience.  After my opponent broke one of my ribs with a hook, he followed up with sort of a looping punch at my head, sort of in between a hook and a straight lead punch.  I elbow smashed his fist--mind you, this is after elbow destroying his fist about ten times with no effect (he just ignored the pain to my horror).  But on this punch, the stars aligned I guess, and all I noticed was his eyes, for a split second, widened in pain.

I immediatly straight blasted him, and hit him about 7 times in the face in one second.  There was no clinch because he was blasted onto his back.  He slowly stood after a few seconds, and blood was streaming down his nose--that was the end of the fight, I just walked away from it.

No holding back, bare-knuckled, real.  I'm a believer in the straight blast--but I had to wait a long time (and got my ribs pummeled) before I unleashed it--and that is the right word--UNLEASH.  If you don't commit to it, if you don't risk everything, it won't work.


----------



## Dare Devil (Feb 26, 2007)

I prefer the more traditional straight blast.  Maintaining a posture that more closely resemble the on guard makes it easier to control the blast and avoid counters such as the double leg takedown.  Using the chasing step is much more precise than running, plus it allows you to transition to other tools more easily.

One thing to avoid, IMHO, is the circular rotational blast that many perform whilst attempting the jik chung chuie.  Keep the punches straight, aligned and hard and you have a real threat to your opponent.


----------



## flashlock (Feb 27, 2007)

Dare Devil said:


> I prefer the more traditional straight blast. Maintaining a posture that more closely resemble the on guard makes it easier to control the blast and avoid counters such as the double leg takedown. Using the chasing step is much more precise than running, plus it allows you to transition to other tools more easily.
> 
> One thing to avoid, IMHO, is the circular rotational blast that many perform whilst attempting the jik chung chuie. Keep the punches straight, aligned and hard and you have a real threat to your opponent.


 
I believe Mr. Bruce Lee found that the traditional wing chung "blast" was too slow--even if you charge someone with the more modern blast, they can still back-pedal away, and avoid most of the hits (sometimes).

Yes, I think sometimes people get too circular.  I like the punch to come in at a slightly descending arc (starting at chest level), and circle more down on the return as the next one arcs out. If it's too straight, doesn't that feel unnatural, and isn't it more slow.  I hear what you're saying, too much circle and it gets sloppy fast.


----------



## Zaose (Feb 27, 2007)

The SB is a powerful tool for sure.  Vitor's is a "Boxing Blast" and I heard Bruce used it as well. Tim Tackett said there are more than a few blasts Bruce taught.

A tip to help you be more successful: It must be SET UP properly. I hear and see a lot of people trying to use the SB as an entry - that may work sometimes (anything can) but if you set it up and then "unleash" (great word!) it you'll be more effective.

Also make sure that there is constant forward pressure. If you are looping then you do not have CFP - Just as one fist clears the other should be slamming into him so that there isn't any "lag" or non-pressure. 

Here's a good training tip to make sure you have CFP:

Go up to a heavy bag and extend your punch so that it moves the bag away, now begin your SB, if the bag moves towards you at any point, then you did not have CFP.  Make sure your punching hand/arm/etc is driving straight into the bag, letting the hand that already hit be the one to clear the line (this assures you avoid looping).

This is just a drill obviously, since there is no footwork involved. Footwork is extremely important to transfer force and really "drive home" the CFP, still, this drill will help your upper body get the CFP down.

If you have a training partner, have him hold a focus mitt with one hand with his other hand behind it to support it. Now SB as he backs up. He should be putting pressure forward on the mit so if you do not have CFP the mitt will fall towards you and he'll feel it - he can then tell you how you did on your CFP.

As a progression, he can change tempo on his retreat (so you have to fit in) - he can also change lines, bob and weave, etc just as a real fighter may do so you can better "track" your opponent. 

Just some thoughts on the SB. I love the SB as you can see


----------



## rutherford (Feb 27, 2007)

Despite a lot of practice, I was never able to get the power lines right for this movement.  My blast was always pretty wimpy.


----------



## flashlock (Feb 27, 2007)

Zaose said:


> The SB is a powerful tool for sure. Vitor's is a "Boxing Blast" and I heard Bruce used it as well. Tim Tackett said there are more than a few blasts Bruce taught.
> 
> A tip to help you be more successful: It must be SET UP properly. I hear and see a lot of people trying to use the SB as an entry - that may work sometimes (anything can) but if you set it up and then "unleash" (great word!) it you'll be more effective.
> 
> ...


 
I know it's silly to say, but I love it too!  Great comments/ suggestions, ta!


----------



## Dare Devil (Feb 27, 2007)

My understanding is that the running style footwork was created by Paul Vunak.  

If you are too close or too far away, the straight blast can be problematic either way.  Running is a less controled motion than a chasing step.  If you get too close you shut down the efficacy of the blast.  You can run yourself right into your opponent's grappling counter.  If, someone manages to outrun your chasing step, you are in a position to fight from long range since you didn't deviate from bai jong all that much.

I'm not saying that running won't work, I just think there are other options that address tactical matters better in my opinion.

The way I've found to best align my punches and clear the path quickly for the next punch is to punch straight out, drop the arm and send the next punch directly over it along the same path.


----------



## flashlock (Feb 27, 2007)

Dare Devil said:


> My understanding is that the running style footwork was created by Paul Vunak.
> 
> If you are too close or too far away, the straight blast can be problematic either way. Running is a less controled motion than a chasing step. If you get too close you shut down the efficacy of the blast. You can run yourself right into your opponent's grappling counter. If, someone manages to outrun your chasing step, you are in a position to fight from long range since you didn't deviate from bai jong all that much.
> 
> ...


 
Actually Bruce Lee invented it, taught it to Dan Inosanto, who, according to Vunak, taught it to Vunak.

Again, you don't just do a Vunak-style straight blast (please see my earlier post).  You have to wait for the right moment, preferably when your opponent is distracted by pain--this will usually prevent counters.

You can run right into him if he stops, but then you go into the trapping/ clinch stuff.


----------



## Dare Devil (Mar 1, 2007)

I've discussed this with people who were part of the LA Chinatown group and they describe the footwork as consisting of mutliple push steps.  If running works for you, then by all means run, but historically speaking the footwork was taught differently.  Paul Vunak is a very talented and innovative martial artist in his own right and deserves the credit for his work.  The blast is essentially the same, but his approach seems to be very much his own creation.  Perhaps it's better, worse, who knows?  It's all about what you do with it.  However, for reasons I stated earlier, I prefer the LA Chinatown method.


----------



## Zaose (Mar 1, 2007)

I prefer a chasing step over running because I can immediately be set to do something else in case the guy falls/changes alignment/fights back/etc.

I just feel much more centered and balanced, and my forward momentum is much more controlled.


----------



## flashlock (Mar 1, 2007)

Zaose said:


> I prefer a chasing step over running because I can immediately be set to do something else in case the guy falls/changes alignment/fights back/etc.
> 
> I just feel much more centered and balanced, and my forward momentum is much more controlled.


 
Yeah, I can appreciate that.  You give up control when you run, but you gain tremendous pressure (virtually undefenseable if set up right).


----------



## Zaose (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Brad,

I can see that point of view. I would suggest though, that a chasing step done right along with proper forward pressure and structure - is almost as fast as a run (easily able to keep up with anyone backpeddling or falling backwards) and provides as much forward pressure as running. I've definitely experimented with running - I just get more power, control and pressure if I keep my structure with a chasing step. That's just what works for me anyway.


----------



## flashlock (Mar 2, 2007)

Zaose said:


> Hey Brad,
> 
> I can see that point of view. I would suggest though, that a chasing step done right along with proper forward pressure and structure - is almost as fast as a run (easily able to keep up with anyone backpeddling or falling backwards) and provides as much forward pressure as running. I've definitely experimented with running - I just get more power, control and pressure if I keep my structure with a chasing step. That's just what works for me anyway.


 
Thanks for that.  Now, by "chasing step" you're referring to having one leg stay in front and kind of "gallop" forward while you punch, the classic wing chung method?

It is, from what Vunak has demonstrated, and from my own experiments, simply impossible that the chasing step shuffle you use is exploding out with even half the speed/ pressure of the 50 mitre dash down the opponent's centerline.  In Vunak's first video, he has everyone do the chasing step, followed by just sprinting.  The difference in speed and forward momentum is tremendous.

The only problems are 1. Risk (such a commitment) and 2. Your groin is more exposed (because when you run there is a point where it is simply more frontal).

However, if your opponent is truly distracted from our old friend Mrs. Pain, you can run right at him with your chain-punching, his training will probably fly out the window, and he'll... fall backwards or crumple awkwardly forward into your trapping/ clinch.

You'd be surprised at how fast someone can back-pedal, especially footballers and boxers.

I agree though, both are valid tools, and you have to use them correctly.


----------



## Infinite (Mar 2, 2007)

flashlock said:


> Thanks for that.  Now, by "chasing step" you're referring to having one leg stay in front and kind of "gallop" forward while you punch, the classic wing chung method?
> 
> It is, from what Vunak has demonstrated, and from my own experiments, simply impossible that the chasing step shuffle you use is exploding out with even half the speed/ pressure of the 50 mitre dash down the opponent's centerline.  In Vunak's first video, he has everyone do the chasing step, followed by just sprinting.  The difference in speed and forward momentum is tremendous.
> 
> ...



This is true I am one such quick backpeddler. I use it to draw some one in and then shift forward suddenly to put a full body strike on em.

I haven't really met anyone that can chase me down. Not that it can't or won't happen just hasn't so far. I can even do this while turning. I typically turn to the outside to make my attacker adjust. Just as he does so I spring back at him with a shot to, Kidney,Head,Eye,Kneck,Liver,Underarm

It usually works pretty well . I do note that I have had a few keep up with me tho so I couldn't pull them out of position.

--infy


----------



## Dare Devil (Mar 2, 2007)

If my opponent is moving backward more quickly than I can move forward using push steps, and he isn't way beyond me athletically, then he's probably running away.  This begs the question why I'm trying to chase him down, but for the sake of argument, I think that I would rather switch to long range fighting rather than forcing close range tactics in a situation where it doesn't really seem to fit.  There may be some situation that I might run in a fight, but for the most part I think I prefer the chasing step to keep my balance better and to ease transition to other tactics.


----------



## Zaose (Mar 2, 2007)

Well said all around, good stuff. 

I think it boils down to:

-Those who have put a lot of time into training the chasing step and are fast, explosive, non-telegraphic and agile can use it to great effect.

-Those who have put a lot of time into training running at your opponent and are fast, explosive, non-telegraphic and agile can use it to great effect.

Sound about right?


----------



## flashlock (Mar 5, 2007)

Zaose said:


> Well said all around, good stuff.
> 
> I think it boils down to:
> 
> ...


 
Probably!  I'll have to train more to find out!


----------



## UrBaN (Apr 17, 2007)

Vunak seems to be very good at what he teaches. But

What makes people like him, believe that their students will become proficient in a weekend (not only as fighters but as teachers as well!!) when it took him so many years of training? 
Dont tell me its business. Thats obvious. I mean, what about his responsibility to his students? And their students?
Also, doesnt he want to be represented by quality people? If you hand out instructorships in days, how can you ensure quality?

Also I have another question. He made about 10 videos, where he talks about the exact same things. 
He deals with the the untrained, the street thug. What about the trained fighters?


----------



## UrBaN (Apr 17, 2007)

double post


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Zaose said:


> Well said all around, good stuff.
> 
> I think it boils down to:
> 
> ...



Sound right to me Will...Great post...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2007)

nikos said:


> He deals with the the untrained, the street thug. What about the trained fighters?




In regular (ongoing) PFS training, this is dealt with.


----------



## Dark Gift Concepts (Jul 6, 2008)

I trained with Vunak and have pulled the SB in many real fights..it works!


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Jul 9, 2008)

I trained a bit with some PFS guys and I have to say that I think they went for the Crash or Straight Blast far too often.

I was able to just stick a Lead hand or Leg out in front of me and stop hit them.  Basically I would just fade back a little and hit or kick where they were about to land.

Now...if I hesitated, they were in and it was effective.
On someone that wasn't a good stop hitter and wasn't good at controlling Range, it would be effective.

jmp


----------



## arnisador (Jul 9, 2008)

Where I study PFS we do practice for that possibility--esp. someone who takes a large step back. But yes, if you goof up the timing and they can get off-line or otherwise take advantage of your forward charge!


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Jul 9, 2008)

Funny thing...

I just read the long Paul Vunak thread.
He talks about how he USED to get hit on the way in when sparring with the upper level JKD players.

Then he put in some time on the self-perfection drills...

jmp


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2008)

Of course, he also has great attributes! But I still think timing is the thing here.


----------

